# New hand for Christmas



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Good Morning to all,
I would like to share a bit of information to you. Yesterday I underwent surgery to correct a case of severe carpal tunnel in my dominant (right) hand. I know we all share stories of projects, tips, jigs and such. I would like to share a thought to our greatest power tools, our hands. We all know to use ear and eye protection but think little of the abuse our hands take. One of my biggest fears is that I lose my sense of touch but ignored the litte tinglings in my finger tips until it was too late. Maybe it was the long hours I had been working, the great money I was making, the restoration project I was part of (I live in post-Katrina Mississippi) I don't know. I just ignored the fact that my hand hurted more and more each day. When I finally went to the doctor about it, He asked "What do Ido for a living?" Woodworking I responded. He then said that I may have to consider something else.
Wow. Why didn't he just punch me in the face. 
Now I am sitting here typing left handed to relay this tid bit of info to you. PROTECT YOUR HANDS! Don't endure the pain. Take breaks during extended shaping, sanding, sawing etc. I'll be down for 2 to 6 weeks, but I get a second chance. I hope you will find this helpfull.

Take care and enjoy the holidays!

Scott A. Mordecki / Nailgunner7
http://fallentimber.mysite.com

ps New pics on the website. Stair rail job


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish you a speedy recovery Scott. I know several people who have had that surgery, there is some heeling time. But they all came out in alot better shape. Get well soon.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Working on the Computer all day... I can relate......... Figure 50 or so weeks a year, 5+ days a week 8+ hours a day... for ACK it'll be a decade in May of '08.......since graduating College.......... I know I've felt the tingles from time to time... said something to the Doc about it and she gave me some Streches to do....... so far so good........... But I know darn well in time the streches will only do do much.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Working on the Computer all day... I can relate......... Figure 50 or so weeks a year, 5+ days a week 8+ hours a day... for ACK it'll be a decade in May of '08.......since graduating College.......... I know I've felt the tingles from time to time... said something to the Doc about it and she gave me some Streches to do....... so far so good........... But I know darn well in time the streches will only do do much.


The stretching helps a TON. About two months ago, we were on a huge project deadline. 12 hour days, all on the 'puter. My right wrist hurt more and more each day. I finally went to the doc. My injury was more soft tissue, but he said it could progress to something worse later.

I make sure to take breaks during the day. I also bought a better mouse (vertical mouse by Evoluent). It has helped out as well.

Good Luck with the hand!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I Alrenate with and without a wrist support pad.......... I'd try using my Left hand... but I use a "Spaceball" with that for the CAD Software.... I might see if I can't get them to get a Trackball............. OOH that vertical mouse looks cool......


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

nailgunner7 said:


> Good Morning to all,
> I would like to share a bit of information to you. Yesterday I underwent surgery to correct a case of severe carpal tunnel in my dominant (right) hand. I know we all share stories of projects, tips, jigs and such. I would like to share a thought to our greatest power tools, our hands. We all know to use ear and eye protection but think little of the abuse our hands take. One of my biggest fears is that I lose my sense of touch but ignored the litte tinglings in my finger tips until it was too late. Maybe it was the long hours I had been working, the great money I was making, the restoration project I was part of (I live in post-Katrina Mississippi) I don't know. I just ignored the fact that my hand hurted more and more each day. When I finally went to the doctor about it, He asked "What do Ido for a living?" Woodworking I responded. He then said that I may have to consider something else.
> Wow. Why didn't he just punch me in the face.
> Now I am sitting here typing left handed to relay this tid bit of info to you. PROTECT YOUR HANDS! Don't endure the pain. Take breaks during extended shaping, sanding, sawing etc. I'll be down for 2 to 6 weeks, but I get a second chance. I hope you will find this helpfull.
> ...


nailgunner.
I hope you recover quickly. I had cts about a month ago. Was back in the shop about a week and a half later. Had the Brown procedure done in Houston. No scar, no restriction in seven days.:thumbsup: 
still having a little soreness, probably because I don't rest it much. Could'nt really, shoot I had five projects on going in my shop and all needed to be out by Christmas:yes: 
I agree though you never realize how much we use and abuse our hands until you loose the ability to do what you love. Take care of your hand and have a Merry Christmas.:icon_smile:


----------

